# Xcode Lorsque j'installe c'est pas une application mais le paquet !



## totosurf (2 Janvier 2008)

Voilà j'installe Xcode tools à partir du DVD1 et après sur le disque dure dans developer il y a que un document SDKs et quand je l'ouvre il a MacOSX10.3.9.sdk et MacOSX10.4u.sdk
et quand j'ouvre MacOSX10.4u.sdk il y a que des fichier et pas d'application ! comment je fais pour ouvrir XCODE ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (3 Janvier 2008)

Ton installation n'est pas correcte, tu devrais avoir plusieurs répertoires dont un "Applications" dans lequel se trouve XCode.


----------

